# كيف أصير شخصية قوية؟



## sunny man (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*كيف أصير شخصية قوية؟*
*ليست القوة هـى قـوة شمشونيـة فـى الجسد والعضلات، وليست هى قوة العنف والسيطرة وإخضاعها الآخرين، وليست هى قوة المنصب والسلطان والجاه.ولكنها هى قوة الروح فى الداخل تعبر عن ذاتها فى الخارج بأسلوب روحى.*
*ومن ثم فمن أهم سمات الشخصية القوية :*
*1- القدرة على ضبط النفس "مالك نفسه خيرً ممن يملك مدينـة" (أم 32:16).*
*أى له القدرة على ضبط الفكر أمام الشهوات، ضبط الحواس (العين - الأذن) ضبط اللسان، ضبط الإنفعالات وعدم الغضب، ضبط العاطفة، ضبط الغريزة.*
*2- القدرة على إعلان الحق بشجاعة ففى الوقت الذى قال فيـه الرب يسوع: "تعلمــوا منــى لأنـى وديــع ومتواضــع القلــب" (مت 29:11) أمسك السوط، وطرد *
*باعة الحمام من الهيكل، وأعلن الحق بوضوح "بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص" (مت 13:21).*
*ولنا فى مواقف يوحنا المعمدان وإيليا النبى وغيرهم فى التصدى للظلم، وإعلان الحق بشجاعة أمثلة حية نتمثل بها.*
*3- القدرة على إتضاع الفكر*
*عدم العناد وتصلب الرأى، قبول الحوار مع الآخـر، الإعتراف بالخطأ، الإستعداد للطاعة والتنازل عـن الرأى الشخصى، تقديم الآخرين فى الكرامة.*
*4- القدرة على المثابرة وتجاوز الفشل*
*"انسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام" (فى 13:3).*
*أمثلة : هيللين كيلر - بيتهوفن - اسحق نيوتن..*
*5- القدرة على الإحتمال والحب*
*مثلما أحتمل الرب يسوع صالبيـه "إغفــر لهــم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون مــاذا يفعلــون" (لو 34:23)، ومثل الشهيد استفانـوس "يـــارب لا تقـم لهــم هـذه *
*الخطية" (أع 60:7).*
*ختاماً.. *
*إن مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله نفسه "قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً" (مز 14:118).*


----------



## العجايبي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*يست القوة هـى قـوة شمشونيـة فـى الجسد والعضلات، وليست هى قوة العنف والسيطرة وإخضاعها الآخرين، وليست هى قوة المنصب والسلطان والجاه.ولكنها هى قوة الروح فى الداخل تعبر عن ذاتها فى الخارج بأسلوب روحى.
ومن ثم فمن أهم سمات الشخصية القوية :
1- القدرة على ضبط النفس "مالك نفسه خيرً ممن يملك مدينـة" (أم 32:16).
أى له القدرة على ضبط الفكر أمام الشهوات، ضبط الحواس (العين - الأذن) ضبط اللسان، ضبط الإنفعالات وعدم الغضب، ضبط العاطفة، ضبط الغريزة.
2- القدرة على إعلان الحق بشجاعة ففى الوقت الذى قال فيـه الرب يسوع: "تعلمــوا منــى لأنـى وديــع ومتواضــع القلــب" (مت 29:11) أمسك السوط، وطرد
باعة الحمام من الهيكل، وأعلن الحق بوضوح "بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص" (مت 13:21).
ولنا فى مواقف يوحنا المعمدان وإيليا النبى وغيرهم فى التصدى للظلم، وإعلان الحق بشجاعة أمثلة حية نتمثل بها.
3- القدرة على إتضاع الفكر
عدم العناد وتصلب الرأى، قبول الحوار مع الآخـر، الإعتراف بالخطأ، الإستعداد للطاعة والتنازل عـن الرأى الشخصى، تقديم الآخرين فى الكرامة.
4- القدرة على المثابرة وتجاوز الفشل
"انسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام" (فى 13:3).
أمثلة : هيللين كيلر - بيتهوفن - اسحق نيوتن..
5- القدرة على الإحتمال والحب
مثلما أحتمل الرب يسوع صالبيـه "إغفــر لهــم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون مــاذا يفعلــون" (لو 34:23)، ومثل الشهيد استفانـوس "يـــارب لا تقـم لهــم هـذه
الخطية" (أع 60:7).
ختاماً..
إن مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله نفسه "قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً" (مز 14:118).

*_


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي العجايبي
موضوع جميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي العجايبي


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا العجايبى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sara23 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع حلو اوى 
ميرسى ليك كتير وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا العجايبى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على  الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *مشكور اخي العجايبي
> موضوع جميل
> سلام المسيح*​




_*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ياكيمو على الرد*_


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي العجايبي
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*




_*ويباركك حياتك ايضاااا
وشكرااا على الرد​*_


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا العجايبى
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_*
مرسى على الرد ويبارك حجيااتك وادعولى ياراب​*_


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _موضوع حلو اوى
> ميرسى ليك كتير وربنا يباركك_​




_*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الرد​*_


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا العجايبى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*



_*شكراا دوناا على الرد

وادعيلى​*_


----------



## العجايبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على  الموضوع
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح​*




_*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على الرد​*_


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*
ليست القوة هـى قـوة شمشونيـة فـى الجسد والعضلات، وليست هى قوة العنف والسيطرة وإخضاعها الآخرين، وليست هى قوة المنصب والسلطان والجاه.ولكنها هى قوة الروح فى الداخل تعبر عن ذاتها فى الخارج بأسلوب روحى.
ومن ثم فمن أهم سمات الشخصية القوية :
1- القدرة على ضبط النفس "مالك نفسه خيرً ممن يملك مدينـة" (أم 32:16).
أى له القدرة على ضبط الفكر أمام الشهوات، ضبط الحواس (العين - الأذن) ضبط اللسان، ضبط الإنفعالات وعدم الغضب، ضبط العاطفة، ضبط الغريزة.
2- القدرة على إعلان الحق بشجاعة ففى الوقت الذى قال فيـه الرب يسوع: "تعلمــوا منــى لأنـى وديــع ومتواضــع القلــب" (مت 29:11) أمسك السوط، وطرد 
باعة الحمام من الهيكل، وأعلن الحق بوضوح "بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص" (مت 13:21).
ولنا فى مواقف يوحنا المعمدان وإيليا النبى وغيرهم فى التصدى للظلم، وإعلان الحق بشجاعة أمثلة حية نتمثل بها.
3- القدرة على إتضاع الفكر
عدم العناد وتصلب الرأى، قبول الحوار مع الآخـر، الإعتراف بالخطأ، الإستعداد للطاعة والتنازل عـن الرأى الشخصى، تقديم الآخرين فى الكرامة.
4- القدرة على المثابرة وتجاوز الفشل
"انسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام" (فى 13:3).
أمثلة : هيللين كيلر - بيتهوفن - اسحق نيوتن..
5- القدرة على الإحتمال والحب
مثلما أحتمل الرب يسوع صالبيـه "إغفــر لهــم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون مــاذا يفعلــون" (لو 34:23)، ومثل الشهيد استفانـوس "يـــارب لا تقـم لهــم هـذه 
الخطية" (أع 60:7).
ختاماً.. 
إن مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله نفسه "قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً" (مز 14:118).​*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا اخت هابي على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع كالعاده

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه 

مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا اخت هابي على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليمووو​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع كالعاده
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## sameh7610 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع انجيل

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخت هابي عالموضوع الرائع​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع انجيل
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسامح*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

farou2 قال:


> شكرا اخت هابي عالموضوع الرائع​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل*​


----------



## ماريتا (13 فبراير 2009)

مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله نفسه "قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً" (مز 14:118).
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

> إن مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله



فعلا هو دة الخلاصه كلام *رائع​*ونابع من القلب
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

*كيف أصير شخصية قوية؟*
​ليست القوة هـى قـوة شمشونيـة فـى الجسد والعضلات، وليست هى قوة العنف والسيطرة وإخضاعها الآخرين، وليست هى قوة المنصب والسلطان والجاه.ولكنها هى قوة الروح فى الداخل تعبر عن ذاتها فى الخارج بأسلوب روحى.
ومن ثم فمن أهم سمات الشخصية القوية :

1*- القدرة على ضبط النفس *
مالك نفسه خيرً ممن يملك مدينـة (أم 32:16).
أى له القدرة على ضبط الفكر أمام الشهوات، ضبط الحواس (العين - الأذن) ضبط اللسان، ضبط الإنفعالات وعدم الغضب، ضبط العاطفة، ضبط الغريزة.
2- القدرة على إعلان الحق بشجاعة
ففى الوقت الذى قال فيـه الرب يسوع: تعلمــوا منــى لأنـى وديــع ومتواضــع القلــب (مت 29:11) أمسك السوط، وطرد 
باعة الحمام من الهيكل، وأعلن الحق بوضوح بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص (مت 13:21).
ولنا فى مواقف يوحنا المعمدان وإيليا النبى وغيرهم فى التصدى للظلم، وإعلان الحق بشجاعة أمثلة حية نتمثل بها.

3-* القدرة على إتضاع الفكر*
عدم العناد وتصلب الرأى، قبول الحوار مع الآخـر، الإعتراف بالخطأ، الإستعداد للطاعة والتنازل عـن الرأى الشخصى، تقديم الآخرين فى الكرامة.

4- *القدرة على المثابرة وتجاوز الفشل*
انسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام (فى 13:3).
أمثلة : هيللين كيلر - بيتهوفن - اسحق نيوتن..

5-* القدرة على الإحتمال والحب*
مثلما أحتمل الرب يسوع صالبيـه إغفــر لهــم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون مــاذا يفعلــون (لو 34:23)، ومثل الشهيد استفانـوس يـــارب لا تقـم لهــم هـذه 
الخطية (أع 60:7).

*ختاماً.. *
إن مصدر القوة الحقيقية هو الله نفسه قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً (مز 14:118).

*الإجابة للقس ميخائيل عطية عن كتاب إجابات سريعة*​
__________________
*وانا ... ما انا *
*إلا جزء منك يا *
*سيدى ..ومالكى .. وكل مالى فى الحياه*








طلبت من الله قوه لأعمل اعمالاً باهره ..... فأعطانى الله ضعفاً .. لأتعلم الاتكال عليه

+++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*







أه يا قلبى تعريت من كل ســـاتــر لــك وغطــــاء
أه يــا نفسى ستمكثين دوماً وأبداً فى الــــعــراء
أه يا ربى اريد الصراخ : كفــــــانى رجوعاً للـــوراء
أه ياربى احتاج أن تســمــع منى ذاك الــنــــــداء​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*




شكرااااااااا على الموضوع

 الجميل يا نيرمن

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع

 الجميل يا نيرمن

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

شكرا يانيرمين علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

شكرا لمروركم الجميييييل 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

*موضوع رائع ومفيد
ميرسى يا نيرمين​*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

*موضوع رائع ومفيد
ميرسى يا نيرمين​*


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*



> كيف أصير شخصية قوية؟
> 
> 1- القدرة على ضبط النفس
> 
> ...



خطوات رااااااااااااائعه 

ميررسى على الموضوع يا نيرمين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف اكون شخصية قوية ....للقص مخائيل عطية*

_موضوعك جميل جدا يا نيرمين _
_شكرا ليكى وتسلم ايدك يا قمر_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## peace_86 (14 يوليو 2010)

*"قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب، وقد صار لى خلاصاً" (مز 14:118).

رائع ..*


----------

